# Driver for my wireless



## suhijo (Dec 21, 2013)

EHLO

I have recently installed FreeBSD on my brand new laptop Dell Inspiron 3421 and then I realize I cannot use my Wireless x(. I have checked /var/log/messages and the info for the wireless is:


```
Dec 20 19:28:50 myBSD root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0a5c product 0x21d7 bus uhub3
Dec 20 19:28:50 myBSD kernel: ugen1.4: <Broadcom Corp> at usbus1
Dec 20 19:28:50 myBSD root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0a5c product 0x21d7 bus uhub3
```

What should I do?, there is a driver for Linux but I have not found anything for FreeBSD.


----------



## Hawk (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a Broadcom chipset. I may not be the slickest bananna peel on the ground, but from my experience, BSD is the reason I now avoid Broadcom products because I only got a very old chipset model to work with it. Further, there doesn't appear to be a driver if that's the only kernel message you got. Recommend you get a dongle. Don't have the ones I use offhand, but the primary one I use uses the rum driver. An older ath pcmcia wireless card works great on one of my laptops, but not sure how the newer ones hold up.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh so no support for that wireless?  :x


----------



## freesbies (Dec 22, 2013)

What's your Broadcom chipset?
You can try this tutorial using NDIS drivers.


----------



## suhijo (Dec 22, 2013)

HI

I have tried the link @freesbies gave me, but after loading the module I got this on `dmesg`:

```
no match for NdisFreeIoWorkItem
no match for NdisMSetMiniportAttributes
no match for NdisMResetComplete
no match for NdisMAllocatePort
no match for NdisAllocateIoWorkItem
no match for NdisMSendNetBufferListsComplete
no match for NdisMDeregisterMiniportDriver
no match for NdisAllocateNetBufferListPool
no match for NdisMNetPnPEvent
no match for NdisMRegisterScatterGatherDma
no match for NdisMRegisterMiniportDriver
no match for NdisMFreePort
no match for NdisMIndicateReceiveNetBufferLists
no match for NdisQueueIoWorkItem
no match for NdisMOidRequestComplete
no match for NdisFreeNetBufferListPool
no match for NdisCancelTimerObject
no match for NdisOpenConfigurationEx
no match for NdisSetTimerObject
no match for NdisFreeTimerObject
no match for NdisAllocateTimerObject
no match for NdisMDeregisterScatterGatherDma
no match for NdisMRegisterInterruptEx
no match for NdisMIndicateStatusEx
no match for NdisMSynchronizeWithInterruptEx
no match for NdisMDeregisterInterruptEx
no match for NdisFreeNetBufferList
no match for NdisMPauseComplete
no match for NdisAllocateMdl
no match for NdisAllocateMemoryWithTagPriority
no match for NdisFreeMdl
no match for NdisMSetBusData
no match for NdisAllocateNetBufferAndNetBufferList
no match for NdisGetSystemUpTimeEx
no match for NdisMGetBusData
no match for IoWMIOpenBlock
no match for IoWMIQueryAllData
no match for IoUnregisterPlugPlayNotification
no match for IoRegisterPlugPlayNotification
NDIS dummy called...
```
 
According to FreeBSD guide the .inf and .sys file must be from XP Driver but my wireless has from Windows 7 onwards. I also had the same problem in Linux but I was able to compile the driver. Is there any way of use the source of that driver? or anything else I can read?.  §e


----------

